# Kapamangan: Kaluguran daka! Ika mu ing ligud ku makanini [makantani], magka-ayus tana please.



## Koreanhelp2

Kaluguran dka ! Ika mu ing ligud ku mkantani , mgka-Ayus tna plsssssss Richy ini . Think it's Philippine or Korean but that's all I know , spelling or spaces may be wrong !!thanks


----------



## 082486

hi....welcome...  ♥

For those who knows better correct me if I'm wrong...

Here's what I know...
It's Kampangan dialect, spoken by Filipino people mainly from Pampanga and Tarlac located at Central Luzon area.

Kaluguran daka! Ika mu ing lugud ku makantani, magka-ayus tana pls. Richy ini.
I love you! You're the only one I love and that's how it is. Let's fix it please. It's Richi.


----------



## Koreanhelp2

082486 thanks so much for your help , much appreciated


----------



## rempress

Hey take it from me. I am a native speaker of this dialect.
First let me correct the sentence. It should have written like this.
Kaluguran daka! Ika mu ing ligud ku makanini, magka-ayus tana pls. Richy ini.
I love you! You're the only one I loved like this. Let's reconcile please. This is Richi.

I suspect this is a text message not intended to Korenhelp2. The message is very private and personal.


----------

